# Mettre comme lu sur les serveurs les mails lu sur mail ?



## badalub (8 Mars 2014)

Bonsoir,

je suis nouveau mac user.
J'ai sur mail, 4 adresses mails 1 google, 2 hotmail et 1 free.
J'ai aussi un PC et un android galaxy S4.
Je voudrais que lorsque je lis un mail sur mon macbook via mail, il soit consideré comme lu sur les autres supports. (ce qui n'est pas le cas actuellement)
Comment dois je configurer mail pour cela ?

MERCI bcp d'avance


----------



## Mac2A (9 Mars 2014)

bonjour

avec hotmail.com ou hotmail.fr comme c'est un serveur POP, il faudra toujours ouvrir tes mails sur tous tes appareils pour qu'ils soient marqués comme lus.

Sur gmail c'est un serveur IMAP donc l'ouverture d'un mail entrainera automatiquement le mail marqué comme lu sur tous les appareils.

La différence principale entre les deux protocoles est que le pop récupère les mails sur le mac et l'Imap fait de la synchronisation entre le mac et serveur. 

Concrètement, en pop tu récupères les mails sur ton mac, en imap tu te connectes et tu as accès à tes mails à distance. Les mails restent donc sur le serveur. Donc en pop à chaque fois tes mails sont récupérés sur ton appareil dès qu'il se connecte au serveur&#8230;

Pour Free je crois que la configuration d'origine c'est pop 

On peut régler cela dans: MAIL, préférences, comptes, données du compte&#8230;
On peut utiliser le compte, en compte imap ou en compte pop, mais si on déclare le compte comme étant du type imap, il faut désigner le serveur de réception " imap.free.fr ", tandis que si on le déclare comme compte pop, il faut spécifier comme serveur " pop.free.fr " . C'est à toi de choisir. Le plus courant est le compte pop.

Tu peux donc modifier tes comptes en IMAP si tu veux qu'ils soient marqués comme lus quand tu les ouvres sur ton mac et que tu accèdes à tes comptes sur un autre appareil.

Bonne fin de week end


----------



## gmaa (9 Mars 2014)

Mac2A a dit:


> Tu peux donc modifier tes comptes en IMAP si tu veux qu'ils soient marqués comme lus quand tu les ouvres sur ton mac et que tu accèdes à tes comptes sur un autre appareil.




J'ai un doute ou une *incompréhension* à ce sujet.
Sur nos macs (Leopard et Mavericks) tous les comptes Mail Orange sont configurés en IMAP.
Quand on accède sur l'un, les autres n'ont plus accès comme non lus.

J'ai tout mis en imap car en POP en avait cet inconvénient d'accès après que lu sur un des Macs.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mars 2014)

ce que tu décris est normal , c'est la difference centrale  entre POP et IMAP

l'imap est FAIT pour gestion synchronisée  multi appareils
--
edit
aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire
comment?
cliquer "résolu"
 ( en haut menu outils de discussion)


----------



## badalub (9 Mars 2014)

MERCI bcp pour cette réponse détaillée..

Cependant si cela m'aide beaucoup je suis confus car automatiquement 
sur le logiciel Mail de OSX :
- gmail, hotmail.com et free sont dans les données du compte en IMAP 
- l'hotmail.fr est mis en POP (avec serveur de réception pop3.live.com)

Sur mon windows live mail sur mon PC : 
- gmail et free en IMAP tout deux
- hotmail.fr et hotmail.com tout deux en HTML.

Sur portable android SGS4: 
- paramétres gmail pas trouvé
- free en IMAP entrant et SMTP sortant..
- hotmail.fr en pop3 entrant et smtp sortant
- hotmail.com en serveur exchange

Bref ca semble peu harmonisé et je suis perdu... Pouvez vous svp m'aider à mettre de l'ordre dans ces synchronisations en me conseillant sur les changements à faire ?

MERCI


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mars 2014)

ben c'est simple
tu mets tout en imap partout


----------



## badalub (9 Mars 2014)

merci mais du coup il faut que je fasse des reparamétrages à la main...
Et je dois mettre quoi comme serveur entrant et sortant pour les differents comptes ?


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mars 2014)

c'est indiqué dans les manuels FAQ  aide configuration des divers services
ou n'importe quel site donnant les réglages des principaux services


----------

